# No S-video out on 722?



## GiantFan (Oct 31, 2006)

I just had Dish installed on Wednesday of this week. So far, I am really enjoying it. My question is the 722 DVR. My old D* DVR (R22) had an s-video out as well as HDMI and component. I used this to hook up to my receiver for subsequent recording on my DVD recorder. The 722 does not have an s-video output now. I had the install tech hook the rca video output - but I do not seem to be getting a video signal. I have audio, but no video. Any ideas?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Complain to dish, ask for open a bug.


----------



## sirdroid (Jun 14, 2010)

Sigh..been havin tons of trouble with software glitches on 722 rec's...

I am told that they (dish) is working on the bugs, including modulator out for tv1

S-vid issues should be cleared up soon we hope :0)

Hang tight for a week or so and see what happens with next bootstrap version...


Droid
Dish Installer since ... OMG THAT LONG?!?!


----------



## GiantFan (Oct 31, 2006)

I guess I also just have a basic question - is there any setting that I have to do on the DVR to "enable" the output to the connections on the back? I only have 1 TV - and it is currently connected via HDMI in the connector section labeled TV1. The tech installed the composite (yellow rca jack) to the video out in TV1 as well (it also has the red/white audio hooked up as well). I get audio, but no video. Is that because of a SW bug, or is there a setting in the setup that I have to enable? I really wish there was an s-video output on the back, but there is only HDMI, Component, and Composite video - and only composite video for TV2.


----------



## samijubal (Jun 15, 2010)

Have you tried resetting the receiver? A lot of issues can be solved with a reset.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

My mind is drawing a blank on how to get there via menu... but I believe you will need to enable "Shared viewing" on the 722 so that the other video outputs will be live while in single mode.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

- Menu
- System Setup (6)
- Shared View (2)


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Is this a ViP722 or a ViP722K?

It is important that you be accurate when giving us the facts.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

As the analog outputs are all tied to TV1, what would tinkering with shared view change?


----------



## GiantFan (Oct 31, 2006)

Well, here is where we are now. I had a message on the screen this morning about configuring my receiver (press and hold 0 message). I did that, but it appeared to go into a loop - detecting then download guide, then back to detecting then download guide, then back... So - hit the reset button. Wehn it came back - I tried again to record from the composite output - still had audio - no video. The hookup is from the TV1 composite RCA jack. 

The unit is a VIP722K


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Have you done a "hard" reboot - unplug the unit, wait 20 seconds, plug it back in, let it do its thing which takes time.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

harsh said:


> As the analog outputs are all tied to TV1, what would tinkering with shared view change?


The 722k has a composite video out for TV1 *and also* a separate composite out for TV2.


----------



## GiantFan (Oct 31, 2006)

No - since there are world cup matches that my son wants to see (as do I!) then I will wait to do that. Does that reset the settings (favorites, recording timers, etc.) as well?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

NO, just will take little more time as Soft Reset, but will clear all internal registers and memory for sure.


----------



## GiantFan (Oct 31, 2006)

Ok, thanks. I will try the hard reset later today.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

harsh said:


> As the analog outputs are all tied to TV1, what would tinkering with shared view change?


On my setup, the analog outputs for TV1 were not active unless I enabled Shared View. In dual mode this setting means nothing... but in single mode, those TV1 SD-outputs are not active unless you have shared view enabled.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> On my setup, the analog outputs for TV1 were not active unless I enabled Shared View. In dual mode this setting means nothing... but in single mode, those TV1 SD-outputs are not active unless you have shared view enabled.


On my 722, I used to feed those TV1 analog outputs (S-video and RCA audio) to a second TV with Shared View disabled as all the TV1 outputs were hot. I haven't tried it with the latest software release. Did they change it?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

phrelin said:


> On my 722, ...
> 
> ... I haven't tried it with the latest software release. Did they change it?


The OP has a 722*k*. Do you? Does Stewart?


----------



## GiantFan (Oct 31, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> The OP has a 722*k*. Do you? Does Stewart?


Yes - it is a 722K and it does NOT have s-video out, only composite/RCA. I did check and shared view is enabled, but there still does not appear to be anything coming out.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

If you are not getting any video, you have a hardware problem, either the receiver or the cable you are using.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

GiantFan said:


> Yes - it is a 722K and it does NOT have s-video out, only composite/RCA. I did check and shared view is enabled, but there still does not appear to be anything coming out.


As I said above, _"The 722k has a composite video out for TV1 and also a separate composite out for TV2."_ But thanks.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

SaltiDawg said:


> The OP has a 722*k*. Do you? Does Stewart?


When I originally posted my thoughts, the OP had not yet said he had a 722K. His original and first follow-ups said only "722"... but I see that later on he responded to someone asking if he had a 722 or a 722K.


----------



## GiantFan (Oct 31, 2006)

Yes - I saw your response and thank you for both the input and the question about whether others saw this on the 722K (versus the 722 which apparently does have s-video out). I was merely responding that it was indeed the 722K model...


----------



## GiantFan (Oct 31, 2006)

I will try and switch out the cables (and try to do tests to verify that it is in fact outputing a signal) as well as do the hard reset tomorrow.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm wondering if the content might be copy protected and the ViP722K isn't behaving entirely correctly.


----------



## GiantFan (Oct 31, 2006)

Well, I have a resolution, and it was not the 722K at all. I did a check when I got home from work, and the output from TV1 was working (hooked it up to my video camera to see if it detected a signal - and sure enough it did). So then, it became an issue of what on my receiver was not working correctly - which apparently is a signal issue between composite and s-video (s-video works, composite does not). So I hooked up the composite to the s-video port using an adapter (rca on one end, s-video on the other). Voila! I now have picture and can record.


----------

